# Best supplier of MT2?



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

As above.

Had some DRS stuff a while back and it was useless. Didn't do anything. Was very disappointed!

Which other pep only suppliers would you guys recommend?


----------



## DEz32 (Dec 10, 2012)

Got some stuff recently from purepeptidesuk and was pretty pleased with the results, got a decent tan which really helped showed off definition, as well as a noticeable increase in libido


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I used peptidesuk's MT2 last time. Used HP's before that. Peptidesuk felt better for me. I will be getting more soon as I don't really tan without it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

dhacks was good but http://www.melanotanmagic.com/ is good to use


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

DEz32 said:


> Got some stuff recently from purepeptidesuk and was pretty pleased with the results, got a decent tan which really helped showed off definition, as well as a noticeable increase in libido


Thanks, trying these guys out at 0.5mg ED for the next couple of weeks - ta :thumb:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Melanotanmagic mate, been using them for years with no probs, i used 20mg last summer whilst i was living in Cardiff and using sunbeds and everyone thought i just come back from holiday, the quality is decent imo, btw dont order it premixed, better off doing it yourself


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I use http://www.propeptides.net/ have done since put first order, also used Melanotanmagic.co.uk (think it was .uk) but the price difference made me more, sales made MT2 10mg around 8.20 if i remember correctly. Annoying though they seem to have stopped they're bulk discounts as I used to buy in bulk and save money there and on the overall shipping.


----------



## brum (Jul 11, 2007)

i used the DRS stuff last year, it was awsome, i did see around 2 months ago they reduced the price of it to £13 a vial, maybe it was out of date ?

i used it for 3 weeks and 2 sessions per week on a tanning booth and i went from white to asian !!!


----------



## Tomas777 (Jul 8, 2014)

hi mate ..i can get good mt2 kits 100% works

can get any kind of gears and other bits and bats..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tomas777 said:


> hi mate ..i can get good mt2 kits 100% works
> 
> can get any kind of gears and other bits and bats..


How to get banned in one post.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> How to get banned in one post.


Strong 1rd poast


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

Easytan Europe ex quality


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> How to get banned in one post.


Would he have been let off the hook if he hit you with a short joke?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thunder99 said:


> Strong 1rd poast


Actually not sure what this says. But cheers.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Would he have been let off the hook if he hit you with a short joke?


Maybe but I may not be able to reach the hook.


----------

